# Pro Action nur eine ActionForm?



## 23 (11. Dez 2009)

Stimmt dies?


----------



## HLX (11. Dez 2009)

In welchem Zusammenhang?


----------



## 23 (13. Dez 2009)

Struts 1 im xml file!

Also kann ich einer Action mehere ActionForms zuweißen/übergeben?


----------



## HLX (14. Dez 2009)

Kannst du. 

Du kannst zu einer Action-Klasse beliebig viele Action-Definitionen in die Struts-Config aufnehmen. Dabei kannst du der jeweiligen Action unterschiedliche Action-Form-Klassen zuweisen. Action-Definitionen werden über das "Path-Attribut" identifiziert:
[xml]
<action name="MyFirstForm" path="/firstAction"
	scope="session" type="com.mycompany.WonderfulAction">
	<forward name="showFirst" path="/MyFirst.jsp" />
</action>
<action name="MySecondForm" path="/secondAction"
	scope="request" type="com.mycompany.WonderfulAction">
	<forward name="showSecond" path="/MySecond.jsp" />
</action>
[/xml]
In der JSP für die erste Action-Definition:
[xml]
<html:form action="/firstAction.do">
[/xml]
und für die zweite Action-Definition:
[xml]
<html:form action="/secondAction.do">
[/xml]


----------



## 23 (14. Dez 2009)

Ah ok danke!


----------

